# Questin on Code 64699 Admin for Botox for Hyperhidrosis Palms and Feet



## LBernat7 (Jul 21, 2015)

For the procedure code 64699 which is the code we use when we administer Botox for hyperhidrosis (we are doing straight admin only medicine is done separate thru their pharma plan) we keep getting rejections all of a sudden, we have sent notes and procedure descriptions. This is especially true of IBC. Anyone else have this issue or can offer help or insight? the code is 705.21 (dx)
Thanks


----------

